# illegal to fish for sharks on pier



## jester (Feb 20, 2010)

i was once on a pier in sc and the sign said you could not fish for sharks on the pier. 

a lady was cleaning fish and the waste was going off the pier and attracting some sharks. 

i put my bait down near and one bit. i lost that one and three more after.

did i break their rule?

any guess as to the details of "no shark fishing" ?

also is this rule applied on other piers in other states?

thank you fellow pier jumping shark fishers.


----------



## Doyle (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't know about South Carolina specifically but many fishing piers have rules against shark fishing.   They don't want people chumming them up and endangering swimmers.   As to doing anything wrong, I don't think so.   The shark fishing they are talking about is with big reels the size of truck winches and chunks of bait the size of a football.


----------



## jester (Feb 20, 2010)

ok doyle. 

my thoughts exactly.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Feb 20, 2010)

i actually asked the pier guy taking tickets at Flagler Pier in Florida....he said it was because of all the swimmers...its not illegal just not preferred....I said...I would just not prefer to swim close to a pier where people are chunking out dead bait 100 yrds. off a pier...


----------



## jester (Feb 20, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> its not illegal just not preferred



maybe at that pier.

illegal at the one i speak of.


----------



## Doyle (Feb 21, 2010)

> illegal at the one i speak of.



Illegal or just against their policy?  The difference is that the first is a law on the books that is enforced by a LEO, the other is just their rule that could result in you getting kicked off their property.


----------



## robertyb (Feb 21, 2010)

Pensacola pier does not allow shark fishing. It is not illegal to catch one but if you do they expect you to break it off. If they catch you landing one they will kick you off the pier.


----------



## jester (Feb 21, 2010)

Doyle said:


> Illegal or just against their policy?  The difference is that the first is a law on the books that is enforced by a LEO, the other is just their rule that could result in you getting kicked off their property.



if my memories serve me correctly there were signs stating that it was illegal to fish for shark within a certain distance from the beach. this included the pier.


----------



## Doyle (Feb 21, 2010)

Sounds like it may be a local ordinance.


----------



## jester (Feb 21, 2010)

maybe so.


----------



## CUOffshore (Feb 21, 2010)

Why would anyone want to target sharks?  They're the biggest nuisance out there.

-D


----------



## jester (Feb 21, 2010)

start a new thread - ask some shark fishermen.


----------



## CUOffshore (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't need to start a new thread.  I'm asking you.


----------



## Doyle (Feb 21, 2010)

> Why would anyone want to target sharks? They're the biggest nuisance out there.



Because there are some that taste wonderful.  I'll take a medium sized blacktip over almost anything else.


----------



## CUOffshore (Feb 21, 2010)

Old saying...  "there's no accounting for taste."  My point was that catching sharks is about as challenging as putting on a pair of flip-flops.  I can't imagine getting excited about it.  God knows, you're going to hook them whether you want to or not.

Incidentially, you do know that they have no urinary tract system, don't you?  Not trying to be a smarty, but really, there are so many fish out there that don't discharge their urea through their flesh that, from a food standpoint, I think you could probably come up with something more attractive as far as tablefare.


----------



## bouymarker (Feb 21, 2010)

You ever seen somebody take a 14/0 reel on the pier and use a sting ray for bait? Catch 1 of those 100lb+ sharks and bring it up to the surf on a saturday in June? I remember some sweet 16 swimming next to the pier(50ft) and her first look at this monster about 10ft away from her...she came right out of that water quick. yeah, shark fishing from the pier aint right. 
as for table fare, never had it.


----------



## Doyle (Feb 21, 2010)

There are some tricks to getting rid of any urea (amonia) taste.   I can make grilled blacktip sharkbites that will make your tongue slap your brain.


----------



## CUOffshore (Feb 21, 2010)

No doubt, Doyle.  I've eaten it, too.  I can make shoe leather taste good if I have to...  I'm just saying, why would you when there are so many better eating fish out there?  

I was trying to say that sharks are a poblem for us.  We have a hard time avoiding them.  I can't imagine targeting them.


----------



## jester (Feb 21, 2010)

CUOffshore said:


> I don't need to start a new thread.  I'm asking you.



i go to salt once or twice a year. 

you wont CMEOffshore very much.

when i fish salt, i catch whatever bites. If it happens to be a shark then great. 

Never have targeted sharks aside from dropping my bait in front of the ones on the pier that day so i cannot comment much on your question.


----------



## sea trout (Feb 21, 2010)

CUOffshore, i'f u have a shark infest problem i'll come fishin over there. r u crowded with shark 2.5 ft and over? i'll fight em!! me and my freinds have a very good time catchin shark.
Doyle, i know blacktip is good! try to have atlantic sharpnose on your grill too!!! its good!


----------



## PaulD (Feb 22, 2010)

Jester = Reincarnated troll who will soom be gone again. Don't get trolled up with him.


----------



## jester (Feb 22, 2010)

PaulD said:


> Jester = Reincarnated troll who will soom be gone again. Don't get trolled up with him.



I take offense to that. 

You do not know me nor do i know you Pauld. 

I was truly curious as to why it would be illegal to fish for sharks and where the line was when it came to fishing on the pier, and then fishing for sharks.

Not to be rude but if you do not want to contribute to my thread positively then please do not contribute at all.


----------



## Bigdipper (Feb 22, 2010)

Pick up a 10 pound shark freshly caught and a 10 pound bass. You can actually "feel" how powerul a shark is in your hands. I think sharks are the best sport fish to catch off the pier and the funnest, they can really fight you.


----------

